# Fat Bike for single track and backpacking?



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm looking for some advice on a bike to purchase for 1.single track (year round, Illinois winters, travel to ride all over US spring summer) and 2. Bikepacking.

I'm a year in to mountain biking (2015 Specialized Pitch Expert, Medium, 27.5, basically stock) and am just getting started into Bikepacking... Goal is to start this upcoming spring.
I ride 40-50 miles a day when I ride right now.
I'm 5'6 so I really like the feel of a 27.5.
Not sure what other info I should give to get some advice from this forum.

I'm looking for a second bike, Id like to ride it with bags and without.
I'm not sure what to look for but I do want to go FATTER than my pitch.
I'm thinking about $2000 as my price point to stay at or under.
I'd go higher if this bike will be my last major purchase for years to come, but I don't want to buy again in another years cuz I am not thrilled with the bike. 
I really like the salsa pony but not sure I want to spend that much...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

The Pony Rustler is a cool bike. You should think about whether you want a fatbike or a plus-bike. 3-inch tires feel very different from 4 or 5-inch tires. 

I saved a lot of money by buying a fatbike and a second set of wheels (29+). I've been very happy with that choice. I think there are a few fatbikes on the market that take multiple wheel sizes so that you can experiment with different setups. The new Trek fatbikes are good chameleons. 

That would be one way to have a mountain bike, a plus bike, nd a fatbike in your stable without spending more than a few grand.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Surly Wednesday and that should leave some dough for some upgrades, like lighter tires and a tubeless setup or a Bluto for the singletrack. The Wednesday has all the braze-ons you would need for cages and then some. I'm sure there are some other options, but at your price-point and dual intended purpose I think the Wednesday is hard to beat.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

I was thinking Wednesday too, for $2000 you can probably swing a Wednesday and a second wheelset.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks and mdilthey, good call on tire size... Not really sure actually, I know I want to fatter, not sure how fat! definitely wider than my pitch!
Can someone chime in or steer me toward a thread on +/- of this in bikepacking?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mdilthey said:


> I was thinking Wednesday too, for $2000 you can probably swing a Wednesday and a second wheelset.


I think that is another possibility certainly. I would rather have a B+ wheelset than the Bluto, but lots of folks still want the sus and/or a dropper post. I would probably use the extra cash in the budget to swap out components and go tubeless with lighter tires. The parts taken off would be posted for sale and then that would go back into the bike fund for the bags or cages. I recently saw a lrg Wednesday on ebay with lots of nice blingy parts and bags to boot that went for 2K+shipping. That hit my jealousy meter but I didn't have enough to sell quickly or enough change in couch to get it.

The other option is to look for something used. If you find the right deal, you could really get something nice.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm looking at the Wednesday too. But I'd get it built with 60mm rims and a dynamo hub. That way I can fit 4"+ tires in the winter and 3" tires in the summer, and even in a pinch use 2.4"x26" if a tire blows out in a 3rd world country. All that, and I only need one wheelset, so don't empty my wallet on double wheel builds. 

Some day I'd like to have a belt drive Rohloff added in, so steel frame and a single wheelset are a HUGE draw.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Think about if a front fork is needed. Make sure your hub width will work with that. ( 150 mm) Space on the frame for racks and bottle mounts too.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

My bikepacking bike is a Salsa Mukluk which I built up myself. I am not sure how the pricing is today but the base model might be in your range. Really happy with my build.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, my team lost yesterday in the semifinals, so no state championship this year
BUT...
Now I can actually move forward with a purchase, and it will be a MUKLUK.
Makes the most sense for what my goals are.
Looking forward to getting it equipped for adventures over the next few months, while riding it through the snowy winter we're supposed to get here in Chicago.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Now I can actually move forward with a purchase, and it will be a MUKLUK.


Nice move from a fellow Mukluk rider


----------



## christian69 (Mar 8, 2014)

lentamentalisk said:


> I'm looking at the Wednesday too. But I'd get it built with 60mm rims and a dynamo hub. That way I can fit 4"+ tires in the winter and 3" tires in the summer, and even in a pinch use 2.4"x26" if a tire blows out in a 3rd world country. All that, and I only need one wheelset, so don't empty my wallet on double wheel builds.
> 
> Some day I'd like to have a belt drive Rohloff added in, so steel frame and a single wheelset are a HUGE draw.


That's how I use my Pugsley. 26x3 for dry stuff and touring and 26x4 for snow and wet. Having a Rohloff and dynamo hubs, it's too complicated and expensive to change wheel-sets all the time. The options for 26x3 are expanding, but I haven't tried the new WTB Rangers yet.

I will stay away the belt drive for a variety of reasons, though.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Aushiker 
Thanks
I'm not very knowledgeable yet with all the TECHNICAL stuff on a bike, assume you had enough $ to buy any Mukluk from the 2017's to the leftover 2016 and 2015's...
Which would you buy?!
The Carbon XO1 is $4499
the Carbon X1 is $3499 Is there truly a $1000 difference in components??

the Carbon Gx1 is $2699 How about this one vs X1?

the AL NX1 Sus is $2499 (although I don't want suspension) only $200 less than above 
wondering why people would not opt for the Gx1?

OR are there better deals to be had on "last years" models?!

THANKS


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Aushiker
> Thanks
> I'm not very knowledgeable yet with all the TECHNICAL stuff on a bike, assume you had enough $ to buy any Mukluk from the 2017's to the leftover 2016 and 2015's...


I brought a 2015 frame from Germany and built it up. In progress right up at Salsa Mukluk Fatbike Build & Owner Review

I am not really up on the latest versions so not the best person to comment on the options.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Well thanks for your time.
I know NO ONE in to this so its a little scary dropping this much money. Trying to learn and research, but that doesn't get me out and riding one as soon!


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I think you need to remember that there are lots of different kinds of riders on MTBR. You have to discover which answers are right for you and which are coming from a different point of view and might be right for someone else.

Fat bikes are being used by more and more people for summer use but it is different than riding your 27.5. For some a Fat bike could do the job for all their riding needs. But for others the Fat bike is going to feel heavier and more sluggish for non-snow use. 

Because of your desire to not have to buy another bike soon if you make a mistake I would advise you ride a Fat bike on the trails you like, especially loaded with bags, and see if it is what you want.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

lentamentalisk said:


> I'm looking at the Wednesday too. But I'd get it built with 60mm rims and a dynamo hub. That way I can fit 4"+ tires in the winter and 3" tires in the summer, and even in a pinch use 2.4"x26" if a tire blows out in a 3rd world country. All that, and I only need one wheelset, so don't empty my wallet on double wheel builds.
> 
> Some day I'd like to have a belt drive Rohloff added in, so steel frame and a single wheelset are a HUGE draw.


Salsa Mukluk is a fine bike but you should also look at the Soma Sandworm. It is Gates and Rohloff ready. 
The perfect rig for me would be rear 170mm Rohloff and front dynamo hub combo on a 27.5x3 summer and 27.5x4 winter on 55 or 60mm rims with lots of braze-ons and Jones loop bar.

Besides the Wednesday and Soma the Advocate Watchman is another fine competitor.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Is anyone running a bike designed for 5" tires with 27.5+ wheels? 

Can you say anything about pedal strike?

I'm wondering if the new Mukluk will be more optimized to be a 29+ bike, rather than a 27.5+ capable bike, which would be a bit too horsey for the original poster.

If that's true, that would mean the older Mukluk that's made for 4" tires (or some other 4" optimized bike like the Wednesday) is the recommendation, because those fit 27.5+ wheelsets better - which is a better proportioned bike for 12:00 Rider.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for this thought, I'm meeting with the guy at my LBS tomorrow and will bring this up.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

HELP PLEASE...
WHAT DO YOU SEE AS POSITIVES AND NEGATIVES OF THE MEDIUM VS. SMALL MUKLUK?

As I've been researching, REI website says that I should be riding a SMALL mukluk, I currently ride a MEDIUM specialized pitch expert. 

So I went back into my LBS (Where I'll definitely buy from) to further discuss this, as they do not have a Salsa Muk in either size on site :-( 

I rode a Salsa Beargrease (Medium) and it felt similar size(good) compared to my pitch, my buddy at the shop suggested it since they're at least same brand.
Then I compared it to the Specialized Fatboy (Medium) which I didn't like as much... gears weren't as smooth, felt "cheaper" for lack of better words, but again, size felt ok.

I'm such a TWEENER, always have been with everything, sucks. Any insight would help me make a decision .
THANKS!


----------

